# Just for a Little Fun!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never Ever Compliment A Woman's Mustache No Matter How Epic!

My thought for Today, What's Yours?

Let's Hear Some More!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I only talk to myself when I need expert advice.lol.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Behind every fat woman there is a beautiful woman. No seriously, your in the way.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

He who hits and runs away, lives to fight another day...


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The best way to tell a gentleman from a gunsmith is a gunsmith washes hand before going to the bathroom the gentleman after.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Each spring in Michigan, every outdoorsman knows: Black flies matter.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I have never understood why women love cats. Cats are independent, they don't listen, they don't come in when you call, they like to stay out all night, and when they're home they like to be left alone and sleep. In other words, every quality that women hate in a man, they love in a cat.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

A MAN WHO EATS MANY PRUNES,SITS ON TOILET MANY MOONS.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prunes are not raisins but they do make you raisin in the middle of the night to prune yourself in the rest room!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes your ass is broader but I really like it is not the correct answer!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Baby with age we all change but not how we want but I find you beautiful as ever . Not the right answer!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes with age we All change but I love you as much today as I did back as the day I met you. Their interpritation is you've changed but I can't get no better!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love you and always will. Their understanding( you're ugly but so am I and I can't afford to up grade without a great lost so you will do!!)


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Four Catholic men and a Catholic woman were having coffee when one of the Catholic men tells his friends, "My son is a priest, when he walks into a room, everyone calls him 'Father'."

The second Catholic man chirps, "My son is a Bishop. When he walks into a room people call him 'Your Grace'."

The third Catholic gent says, "My son is a Cardinal. When he enters a room everyone says 'Your Eminence'."

The fourth Catholic man then says, "My son is the Pope. When he walks into a room people call him 'Your Holiness'."

Since the lone Catholic woman was sipping her coffee in silence, the four men give her a subtle, "Well....?"

She proudly replies, "I have a daughter, slim, tall, 38D breast, 24" waist and 34" hips. When she walks into a room, people say, "Oh - My - God."


----------

